# this is getting bad



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

wow, today we had our proubly 6th or 7th storm in a row ...rain...3 more storms in the forcats. all rain , and high40's and low 50 's for the north shore of mass...wat is going on here . im loosing it, i need to get another job im going crazy


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

You arent the only one feeling that way.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Where is the snow???*

I,M from ontario and we got 1 tiny inch of snow...Now there calling for rain tonight.:realmad:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I 100% feel your pain. It's actually driving me nuts!  

I was seriously relying on a good winter this year to pay some bills, but so far, we haven't had ****! :crying:


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

the worst part is this is just a tease. usually the snow start to melt and i think, cool soon spring will be here then summer. but noo, winter isnt half over yet and we have 3 months or so of cold left and hopefully some snow.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ya tell me about it!
I live in the snow belt of Ohio and we have not seen nothing this year!
I plowed once in the last 2 months!
In years past I would of plowed at least weekly or more!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Many of us predicted this weather for this season. We were due for this after last year's weather. Check the Farmer's Almanac-maybe it'll get better in Feb.....?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*snowless blues!*

We purchased $28900. worth of snow equipment on 10 21 05!


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Seasonal Contracts*

Dont worry if you look at past years it all averages out. Just get ready for the big one.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

hahaha now thats funny jan is going to end the way it is warm and rainy.
and the sun is starting to set up for spring so its going to be harder for it to be a snowy pattern got to go with the flo . iam just as :realmad: igot a brand new truck and plow too . but i need more accounts to run two trucks anyway .


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

Here in connecticut the last four out of five years have been way above average. You can't expect every year to be that way. Though this year I have already 6 or 7 times plowing and 9 salt runs so can not really complain. We were spoiled by the last five years and you can't win them all. You have to just average your years out. Normally around my parts we get 10 to 15 snow plows a year tops. Last year we had 21, so cant complain much really.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

200" (yes two hundred inches) of snow here this year SO FAR. I ain't complainingpayup


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

chtucker said:


> 200" (yes two hundred inches) of snow here this year SO FAR. I ain't complainingpayup


:realmad: :realmad: 
lol , god i wish i was back in leadville !!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

rob1325 said:


> Here in connecticut the last four out of five years have been way above average. You can't expect every year to be that way. Though this year I have already 6 or 7 times plowing and 9 salt runs so can not really complain. We were spoiled by the last five years and you can't win them all. You have to just average your years out. Normally around my parts we get 10 to 15 snow plows a year tops. Last year we had 21, so cant complain much really.


You must be in Northen CT because where I am I only plowed 2 times this Month and it looks we don't get much till the 21.....Dutchman:crying:


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

dutchman said:


> You must be in Northen CT because where I am I only plowed 2 times this Month and it looks we don't get much till the 21.....Dutchman:crying:


Yes, you guys always get less near the coast, especially southeast shore.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

lawn king said:


> We purchased $28900. worth of snow equipment on 10 21 05!


Yep

Purchase in the last year. Not including tax or insurance on new toys. 
1-1999 F-350 dump truck with plow and spreader : $28,900
1-2000 Bobcat 773g with cab and heat: $15,000
1-curtis POS cab:realmad: $2410
1-Kubota front mounted blower and plow (Which I bought from lawn king): $2000
Total:$48,310

No snow: priceless. Everything else there is mastercard.

Made a whole $1750 subbing and $545 in driveways so far this year.:angry:

Thank got at least the bobcat and truck get used year round.


----------



## RickO (Dec 23, 2005)

*The good news is*



elmo1537 said:


> Dont worry if you look at past years it all averages out. Just get ready for the big one.


Elmo1537, I think your right. With this continuosly wet weather pattern, when it does finally get cold we are going to get hammered. I predect that in a couple weeks we will all be busy as a one legged man in a but kickin contest.:redbounce


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hopefully. The precipitation is there, but the temperatures are not. 40-50 degrees is not going to cut it.


----------

